# Campo Fe "super verdor"



## pierejean (Jan 27, 2007)

Gracias a toos x sus comentarios,bueno ahora si lo prometido la tercera y ultima parte del recorrido.....

Esta parte del campo santo les pertenece a los japoneses





































una lapida japonesa jeje



















seguimos con el recorrido





































ahora si cansadaso d tanto caminar x ste inmenso caposanto terminamos con imagenes de futuras anpliacioes...




























y ahora si saliendo del camposanto




















paraderos dentro del CS (cada media hora sale una couster hacia el paradero d javier prado)





































plus "estacionamiento q esta ubicado a la entrada del CS" 










y eso es too spero les gust pronto volvere con otro thread aplaos!:nuts:


----------



## pierejean (Jan 27, 2007)

Pueden opinar no m molesto jeje hno::shifty::runaway:


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

jejeje opk , la primera pagina demasiadas fotos demora mucho en cargar ...

y si q no parece un cementerio, esta muy bien cuidado, muy buenas fotos!!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Muy interesantes las fotos...


----------

